# Chainstay on the inside of the cassette?



## Shaun (10 Nov 2009)

Has this been done before?

Just imagine it would make chain removal a piece of cake.

I realise it wouldn't do much for QR's, and turn your back-end into a fast moving rolling pin of blunt chinese stars, but I can't be the first one to have this thought?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Nov 2009)

Mike Burrows does this on any of his geared bikes with a monostay (which would be all of them!) Have a look at the back end of a Windcheetah, or a road LotusSport bike.


----------



## dan_bo (10 Nov 2009)

Got to be some leverage issues there.


----------



## BigSteev (10 Nov 2009)

TheDoctor said:


> Mike Burrows does this on any of his geared bikes with a monostay (which would be all of them!) Have a look at the back end of a Windcheetah, or a road LotusSport bike.



There's a reasonable picture of the rear end of our 8-Freight here
http://www.bassfreight.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=26


----------

